# My friends pig ate rat poisoning last night, need advice!



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

This is a smaller pig around 40-50 lbs. We saw what what she ate, definitely got 2 small cubes of rat poisoning. The vet told us to give hydrogen peroxide imediately,and that did make her throw up. We then brought her into ER , and they gave meds along with charcoal.
Unbelievably, the cost at a pharmacist for charcoal solution was...$1200.00, no kidding here. We bought only $200.00 worth.
Today, she is hanging in there, but abdomen is swollen, and hard.
Can anyone suggest an alternative treatment for her?
She is a valuble pig, as they use her for breeding pet pigs. She also just had 7 babies 4 weeks ago.
Please send any advice...greatly appreciated!


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

It's probably too late. The charcoal was to absorb whatever was left in her stomach. Anything that made it into her digestive tract has probably gone into her blood stream. Hopefully it was not a fatal amount. Unless she threw up the charcoal that might explain her swollen abdomen.

I would just keep her hydrated and feed her soft food (watermelon and pumpkin pie filling are good) for a couple of days to keep her digestive system and metabolism going.

Best of luck.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

ok thanks so much! I'm not sure if she's still throwing up. I'm going to call my friend now.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

Just wanted to thank you again...the pig is doing ok...we got her the pumpkin pie filling and watermelon. A Dr. who is a family friend also recommended prunes. So..we shal see what happens.


----------



## frank (Dec 16, 2008)

Multi vitamins added to food.


----------



## DianeWV (Feb 1, 2007)

A hog/pig who eats rat poison is commonly given Vitamin K shot.


----------

